# Aus alt mach neu / Gaming-Rechner 2013



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend, liebe Experten 

Nach gut 6 Jahren ist es mal wieder an der Zeit, den Rechner auszutauschen. Meine "Maschine" wird einer jüngeren Generation zur Verfügung gestellt 
Leider ist vor kurzem die Graka über den Jordan gegangen, bis dahin konnte man wenigstens BF3 auf Niedrig, flüssig spielen. 
Jetzt die erste Frage: Durch welche ; nicht mehr zeitgemäße-aber dennoch aktuelle Graka kann ich das System noch einigermaßen retten?
Meine EX:
AMD x2 5200@2,9
4 GB 800er Ram
MSI K9N SLI Platinum
Geforce 9800GT, leider kaputt 
Raptoxx Advance 550W
Thermaltake Armor Big Tower V8000


Jetzt zum neuen System:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
~ 2000€
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
24 Zoll Gamer-Monitor
3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Nein
4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Mache ich selbst
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
z.Zt. 1680x1050, später 1920x1080
6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
BF3,FC3,CCS,CSSGO,COD, etc.
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Ja
8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Nein

Das was ich mir vorgestellt habe:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Intel Core i5-3770K
EKL Alpenföhn K2
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
16GB Corsair Vengeance Black LP DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
128GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
LG Electronics GH24NS90
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-USB-3-0-Window-Midi-Tower

Board,CPU und Kühler sind so gewählt, dass ich das Maximum (Luftkühlung) rausholen kann.

Wäre das so i.O. ?


LG
jUleZ


----------



## SilencedScout (4. Januar 2013)

Bei deiner Konfig würde ich folgende Sachen ändern: 16GB RAM fürs Gaming= Extrem Unnötig , nimm dieses hier: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Sparfaktor: Rund 30€)
Und das Netzteil ist Extrem Oversized , nimm dieses hier: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bei Komischem Bauchgefühl evtl. noch für 10€ Aufpreis die 580W-Variante) (Sparfaktor: Rund 40€)
Nimm als SSD dieses hier : Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Sparfaktor: 40€) 

Macht schon Rund 110€ in der Tasche.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

SilencedScout schrieb:


> Bei deiner Konfig würde ich folgende Sachen ändern: 16GB RAM fürs Gaming= Extrem Unnötig , nimm dieses hier: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Sparfaktor: Rund 30€)
> Und das Netzteil ist Extrem Oversized , nimm dieses hier: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bei Komischem Bauchgefühl evtl. noch für 10€ Aufpreis die 580W-Variante) (Sparfaktor: Rund 40€)
> Nimm als SSD dieses hier : Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Sparfaktor: 40€)
> 
> ...


 
Iwo hab ich gelesen, dass die 7970 min. nen 600W NT brauch ?! Wenn nicht, umso besser


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Iwo hab ich gelesen, dass die 7970 min. nen 600W NT brauch ?! Wenn nicht, umso besser



Das steht auf der herstellerseite. Die Angabe ist so gewählt dass auch die 25 Euro Netzteile mit 600 Watt auch die graka zum laufen bekommen. Diese haben nämlich nur auf dem Aufkleber die 600watt.

Ein 450 Watt be quiet Netzteil reicht da vollkommen aus


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Das steht auf der herstellerseite. Die Angabe ist so gewählt dass auch die 25 Euro Netzteile mit 600 Watt auch die graka zum laufen bekommen. Diese haben nämlich nur auf dem Aufkleber die 600watt.
> 
> Ein 450 Watt be quiet Netzteil reicht da vollkommen aus



Perfekt 

Was kann ich noch mit dem Alten anstellen, welche Graka kann ich dem noch spendieren ? nach ner gebrauchten 9800 GTX/HD 6850 etc. suchen ?


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Deinem x2 würde ich nochmal ne gebrauchte 9800gx2 oder so spendieren. Reicht für Full hd bei z.B. League of legends o.ä.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Deinem x2 würde ich nochmal ne gebrauchte 9800gx2 oder so spendieren. Reicht für Full hd bei z.B. League of legends o.ä.


 
Alles klar, danke sehr 

Frage zum neuen System:
Gibt es zu meinem o.g. MB ein Gegenstück, welches sich farblich unterscheidet und die gleichen Spezifikationen erfüllt (USB 3.0, OC, etc.) ?
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich gerne das CoolerMaster CM690 II Nvidia Edition genommen hätte, aber leider passt das Board mit seinen blauen Kühlkörpern nicht dort hinein (finde ich)


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Die asrock z77 Boards sind schwarz. Schau dir die mal an


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die asrock z77 Boards sind schwarz. Schau dir die mal an



Gehören die Boards von AsRock nicht zu den "billigen" ? oder haben die sich gesteigert ?

Nicht das ich jemanden angreifen möchte, aber für "soviel" Geld wollte ich etwas Hochwertiges


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke sehr
> 
> Frage zum neuen System:
> Gibt es zu meinem o.g. MB ein Gegenstück, welches sich farblich unterscheidet und die gleichen Spezifikationen erfüllt (USB 3.0, OC, etc.) ?
> Hintergrund ist der, dass ich gerne das CoolerMaster CM690 II Nvidia Edition genommen hätte, aber leider passt das Board mit seinen blauen Kühlkörpern nicht dort hinein (finde ich)


 
einzige Mainboards die mir einfallen die das Farbschema haben sind die Killer Boards von Gigabyte

also sowas : Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in µatx und das hier Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in atx 
aber die sind halt schon teuer 
vielleicht könntest du die Kühler vom anderen Board auch in einem grünen Farbton überziehen lassen also galvanisieren oder besprayen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Gehören die Boards von AsRock nicht zu den "billigen" ? oder haben die sich gesteigert ?
> 
> Nicht das ich jemanden angreifen möchte, aber für "soviel" Geld wollte ich etwas Hochwertiges


 Asrock baut mittlerweile seeeeeeeeeeehr gute Boards. Mittlerweile auf einem Niveau mit Gigabreit/Asus


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Gehören die Boards von AsRock nicht zu den "billigen" ? oder haben die sich gesteigert ?
> 
> Nicht das ich jemanden angreifen möchte, aber für "soviel" Geld wollte ich etwas Hochwertiges



Auf keinen fall. Sind von der Qualität gleichwertig. Ein asrock z77 pro3 sollte für deine Ansprüche ausreichend sein.


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Asrock baut mittlerweile seeeeeeeeeeehr gute Boards. Mittlerweile auf einem Niveau mit Gigabreit/Asus


 
stimmt 

wie wäre eine MSI M-Power ein wenig grüne Klebefolie für die Gelben Streifen und du hast dein Layout in schwarz grün und du hast nichts am Board veränert 
und das Board eine sher gute Ausstattung


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> ...
> vielleicht könntest du die Kühler vom anderen Board auch in einem grünen Farbton überziehen lassen also galvanisieren oder besprayen.


 
Da hasste mich auf eine Idee gebracht  
Hobbymässig bewege ich mich ja in der Tuning-Szene (Auto), vlt. kann man ja auch im IT-Bereich mit dem "dippen" anfangen


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Da hasste mich auf eine Idee gebracht
> Hobbymässig bewege ich mich ja in der Tuning-Szene (Auto), vlt. kann man ja auch im IT-Bereich mit dem "dippen" anfangen


 
ich liebe es  das ist meine Aufgabe Leute die wollen zum Nachdenken und verändern anregen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Auf keinen fall. Sind von der Qualität gleichwertig. Ein asrock z77 pro3 sollte für deine Ansprüche ausreichend sein.


 
Reden wir dann von so einem:
ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

oder von so einem:
ASRock Z77 Extreme3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Damit habe ich dann auch keine Probleme beim oc´en ?


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Reden wir dann von so einem:
> ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
> 
> oder von so einem:
> ...



Nein damit hast du keine Probleme. Das sind beides gute Boards...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Januar 2013)

Das obere, Pro3.

Nein, bis 4,5Ghz kommst du damit gut hin. mehr gehr eh net alltagstauglich..........


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Reden wir dann von so einem:
> ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
> 
> oder von so einem:
> ...


 ja eher von dem Oberen dem Z77 Pro3 ,
das Extreme ist eher für SLI und Crossfire interessant also Multi-Gpu 
ansonsten unterscheiden die Boards sich nicht.
aber wer will schon ein Board was alle haben


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> ich liebe es  das ist meine Aufgabe Leute die wollen zum Nachdenken und verändern anregen.


 
Also quasi eine Bibel auf 2 Beinen ?? 

Echt jetzt, da kann man seinen Stylingdrang vollends verwirklichen ^^


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> aber wer will schon ein Board was alle haben


 
Gute Einstellung, deswegen fahre ich auch ein Auto, was kaum einer hat


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Also quasi eine Bibel auf 2 Beinen ??
> 
> Echt jetzt, da kann man seinen Stylingdrang vollends verwirklichen ^^


 
genau das ist mein Hobby 

und wenn du wie du sagst Autos veränderst sollte das hier doch kein Problem sein


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> genau das ist mein Hobby
> 
> und wenn du wie du sagst Autos veränderst sollte das hier doch kein Problem sein


 
Auto(s) nicht ganz, nur meinen ^^ - neues Jahr, neuer Style - sonst wird es langweilig


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Auto(s) nicht ganz, nur meinen ^^ - neues Jahr, neuer Style - sonst wird es langweilig



Bei mir ist es eher: neues Jahr neues Auto


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Auto(s) nicht ganz, nur meinen ^^ - neues Jahr, neuer Style - sonst wird es langweilig


 
antworte mir mal auf meine PN sonst spammen wir den armen Thread noch so voll das keiner mehr durchblickt


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher: neues Jahr neues Auto


 
Prollo  

Scherz, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Prollo
> 
> Scherz, auch nicht schlecht



Das war jetzt eigentlich kein Witz  bekomme gute Leasingkonditionen über die Firma der Eltern. Fahre aktuell die neue a-klasse.

Aber nun b2t


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

Das wäre dann die Abschluss-Konfi.:

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
Intel Core i5-3770K boxed
EKL Alpenföhn K2
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB,
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-Nvidia-Edition

Gamen in Ultra und oc´en sicher ?


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die Abschluss-Konfi.:
> 
> ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
> Intel Core i5-3770K boxed
> ...



ja genau so  
das einzige was du dir noch überlegen könntest ist ob sich ein i7 3770k nicht noch bei dem Budget drin ist
 lohnt sich vor allem in Anwendungen wenn du z.B. mal Videos schneidest oder Bilder bearbeitest.
weil die 100€ tun bei der Konfig doch nicht weh


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

Gute Konfig, aaaber: für`s daddeln reicht auch der i5-3570k dicke Guckst du hier:


Test: Intel
siehst du was ich meine... Warum nen knappen Hunni für gerade einmal 2% "Mehrleistung" ausgeben

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> ja genau so
> das einzige was du dir noch überlegen könntest ist ob sich ein i7 3770k nicht noch bei dem Budget drin ist
> lohnt sich vor allem in Anwendungen wenn du z.B. mal Videos schneidest oder Bilder bearbeitest.
> weil die 100€ tun bei der Konfig doch nicht weh



Sry, Schreibfehler ^^ natürlich sollte das i7-3770k heißen


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Für`s daddeln reicht auch der i5-3570k dicke Guckst du hier:
> 
> 
> Test: Intel
> ...



ich weis auch das der i5  reicht aber ich dachte wenn er sich doch mal anderes entschließt dann wäre das Geld nicht schlecht angelegt


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Also 100 Euro wurden mir bei jedem Budget was ausmachen. Wenn ich sie sinnvoll einsparen kann, würd ich das tun. Da ein i7 in Games nunmal nicht wirklich schneller ist, wäre also sparen angesagt. Für 100 Euro gibt's immerhin ne 50mm festbrennweite


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

Aber warum ne 7970 GHz Edition? 
Außerdem wärs ja schon fast Frevel in ein Nvidia Case ne AMD Graka zu stecken


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aber warum ne 7970 GHz Edition?
> Außerdem wärs ja schon fast Frevel in ein Nvidia Case ne AMD Graka zu stecken



Wohl wahr, die GHz Edition sollte man gegen eine normale 7970 ersetzen.

Das NVIDIA Case hat halt style


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aber warum ne 7970 GHz Edition?
> Außerdem wärs ja schon fast Frevel in ein Nvidia Case ne AMD Graka zu stecken


 
target hat gesagt wir sparen also muss es eine AMD Karte sein 

er kann ja auch ne GTX 680 nehmen die schneller ist aber mehr kostet.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

Er kann ja auch ne 670 nehmen, die nehmen sich ja nicht sooo viel. (klar, die 7970 P/L mäßig besser, aber was soll's )


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> target hat gesagt wir sparen also muss es eine AMD Karte sein
> 
> er kann ja auch ne GTX 680 nehmen die schneller ist aber mehr kostet.



Ne gtx 670 wäre jetzt auch keine Geldverschwendung  die 680 aber unnötig.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> ich weis auch das der i5  reicht aber ich dachte wenn er sich doch mal anderes entschließt dann wäre das Geld nicht schlecht angelegt


 
PN 

@face, den i7 nehme ich, weil der Rechner noch zum Bearbeiten von HD-Fotos und mixen von Audiodateien benutzt wird. Aber zweitrangig. 
Deswegen hatte ich ja auch 16GB Ram im Warenkorb, aber wenn ihr sagt, 8 reichen - dann reichen 8


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> PN
> 
> @face, den i7 nehme ich, weil der Rechner noch zum Bearbeiten von HD-Fotos und mixen von Audiodateien benutzt wird. Aber zweitrangig.
> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch 16GB Ram im Warenkorb, aber wenn ihr sagt, 8 reichen - dann reichen 8



Für hd Fotos brauxhst du keinen i7^^ Audio mixen ist auch eher pillepalle


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aber warum ne 7970 GHz Edition?
> Außerdem wärs ja schon fast Frevel in ein Nvidia Case ne AMD Graka zu stecken


 
Ach du Sxxxxe, dass fällt mir jetzt auch auf !!! VERDAMMT !!!
Das geht gar nicht !!!

Welche Nvdia ist gut ?


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Er kann ja auch ne 670 nehmen, die nehmen sich ja nicht sooo viel. (klar, die 7970 P/L mäßig besser, aber was soll's )


 
aber dann haben wir uns den Frevel von einer AMD Karte in einem Nvidia Gehäuse erspart 

eine GTX 670 von Gigabyte oder ASUS oder ?


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

Apropo sparen: der TE könnte ja auch eine Gigabyte 7950 Windforce OC nehmen. Dank neuem Bios kommt sie "ab Werk" jetzt mit 1000Mhz statt der bisherigen 900Mhz. So hat man für kleines Geld eine verkappte 7970... Legacyy hätte jetzt den richtigen Link

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ach du Sxxxxe, dass fällt mir jetzt auch auf !!! VERDAMMT !!!
> Das geht gar nicht !!!
> 
> Welche Nvdia ist gut ?



Nimm eine gtx670. Die neue Gigabyte Windforce hat sogar ein schwarzes PCB. Gepaart mit grünlich angehauchtem Kühlsystem würd das im NVIDIA Case sehr schoen ahssehen


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann haben wir uns den Frevel von einer AMD Karte in einem Nvidia Gehäuse erspart



Eben 

Eine 670 ist gut. (keine 680 mieses P/L Verhältnis )
Gibt's eigentlich einen Partner, der grüne Customdesigns macht?


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Apropo sparen: der TE könnte ja auch eine Gigabyte 7950 Windforce OC nehmen. Dank neuem Bios komt sie "ab Werk" jetzt mit 1000Mhz statt 900Mhz un so hat man für kleines geld eine verkappte 7970...
> 
> Gruß


 
aber dann begehen wir einen Frevel Face 

also ich weiß nicht wie weit Audio mixen den das kann ziemlich anspruchsvoll sein und da kann ein i5 nicht mehr reichen


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Nimm eine gtx670. Die neue Gigabyte Windforce hat sogar ein schwarzes PCB. Gepaart mit grünlich angehauchtem Kühlsystem würd das im NVIDIA Case sehr schoen ahssehen



Hier nochmal meine ach so geile Idee 
Nicht dass sie untergeht


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

i7 bleibt, sonst hab ich ja noch Geld übrig ^^

CM690 II Nvidia Edt. bleibt auch, passt zum Auto 

Welche Nvidia-Graka. denn nun ??


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> aber dann begehen wir einen Frevel Face
> 
> also ich weiß nicht wie weit Audio mixen den das kann ziemlich anspruchsvoll sein und da kann ein i5 nicht mehr reichen


Och, so lahm ist der i5 selbst in Anwendungen nicht:


Test: Intel
und solange das zocken im Vordergrund steht, bleibt meine Empfehlung Wenn GTX670, dann nimm eine von diesen: Asus DC2, Gigabyte Windforce OC oder KFA² EX OC.

Gruß


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nvidia-Graka. denn nun ??



Eine 670. Entweder du nimmst eine mit Customdesign, die dir gefällt, oder du baust nen MK-26/Peter mit zwei Nanxonia Lüftern auf ne Ref Karte


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meine ach so geile Idee
> Nicht dass sie untergeht


 
du meinst also so was :

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 
oder die 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

plus das hier :
Zalman VF-3000F (GTX480) Test Grafikkartenkühler


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> i7 bleibt, sonst hab ich ja noch Geld übrig ^^
> 
> CM690 II Nvidia Edt. bleibt auch, passt zum Auto
> 
> Welche Nvidia-Graka. denn nun ??



Gigabyte Windforce, asus dc2 oder kfa. Such dir die Schoenste aus


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

680 und 690 nicht empfehlenswert?

ps. Ihr seit ja nen lustiger Haufen  wer in der Nähe vom Sauerland wohnt und mal mit nem Frosch fahren möchte, kann sich melden


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> 680 und 690 nicht empfehlenswert?



690 ja, 680 nein 


Kommt natürlich auf die Auflösung/ das Budget an


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

690 ist eine Dual GPU und kostet 900euro.


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 680 und 690 nicht empfehlenswert?


Noch einmal, die GTX680 leistet nur etwa 7-8% mehr wie die GTX670 bei 100€ Aufpreis und die GTX690 kostet ein kleines Vermögen...

Gruß


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

richtig ne GTX 690 hätten wir auch noch im Angebot da am besten dann von Evga 

die GTX 670 auch von Evga da du dort keine Garantie verlierst bei Kühlerwechsel.
und dann einen Prolimatech MK-26 und darauf zwei Nanoxia Lüfter das wäre dann grün , kühl und böse und zugleich noch sehr edel


----------



## tlx (4. Januar 2013)

Die 690 ist die 680 mal 2.

Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> richtig ne GTX 690 hätten wir auch noch im Angebot da am besten dann von Evga
> 
> die GTX 670 auch von Evga da du dort keine Garantie verlierst bei Kühlerwechsel.
> und dann einen Prolimatech MK-26 und darauf zwei Nanoxia Lüfter das wäre dann grün , kühl und böse und zugleich noch sehr edel



 
Hör auf mir meine Ideen/Vorschläge zu klauen!


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> die GTX 670 auch von Evga da du dort keine Garantie verlierst bei Kühlerwechsel.
> und dann einen Prolimatech MK-26 und darauf zwei Nanoxia Lüfter das wäre dann grün , kühl und böse und zugleich noch sehr edel


Wenn man die Asus DC2 nimmt, braucht man keinen Alternativkühler. *Das* kann ich dir aus erster Hand bestätigen

Gruß


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hör auf mir meine Ideen/Vorschläge zu klauen!


 
tu ich nicht ich verbessere sie nur


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> tu ich nicht ich verbessere sie nur



Ja, klar 
Deine einzige Verbesserung war EVGA, du Held


----------



## jUleZ_82 (4. Januar 2013)

Oder ist es klüger, jetzt ne normale (preisgünstige) 670 oder was weiß ich zu nehmen, und dann in nem Jahr noch zu erneuern ?

Weiß ja nicht, was die nächsten Monate so kommt von Nvidia etc.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Januar 2013)

Ich würd einfach jetzt ne 670 nehmen und fertig. Wenn du auf die 870 warten willst kannst du das gerne tun, dauert halt länger und ist teurer


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ja, klar
> Deine einzige Verbesserung war EVGA, du Held


 
und ich hab es in die Porno -Style Schreibweise gebracht


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2013)

Nimm jetzt eine von den genannten Karten, die haben genügend Leistung für die nächsten 2 Jahre Leistung kauft man dann, wenn sie benötigt wird. Warten auf die nächste Generation kann man immer...

Gruß


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst :


			
				Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 670. Entweder du nimmst eine mit Customdesign, die dir gefällt, oder du baust nen MK-26/Peter mit zwei Nanxonia Lüftern auf ne Ref Karte


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II OC

Richtig?


----------



## tlx (5. Januar 2013)

Die  Asus 670 DCII gibt es in 2/3 versionen (oc/4gb/std) soweit ich weiß.

Aber die std Version reicht.


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II OC
> 
> Richtig?


Diese:


ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ocen kannst du mit dem MSI Afterburner selber. Siehe meine Sig...

Gruß


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Richtig. Insofern dir die Farbe gefällt, ist halt rot und nicht Grün 
Wenn du Peter/MK-26 plus Nanxonia Lüfter willst nimm ne Asus/EVGA Karte im Refdesign.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Rechner - fertig !
ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
Intel Core i5-3770K boxed
EKL Alpenföhn K2
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-Nvidia-Edition

Noch Verbesserungen/Alternativen im Raum ? wenn nein, dann vielen Dank 

Jetzt noch den passenden Monitor mit 2ms Reaktionszeit ?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Das passt so  
Die Graka muss dir halt wie gesagt gefallen 
Monitore kenn ich mich nicht so wirklich aus, aber willst du lieber 120Hz oder IPS? Und für welches Budget?
Gehäuse könntest du auch das HAF X Nvidia Edition von Coolermaster nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

Lecker Rechenschieber Ich schlage mal diesen Moni vor:


ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Mmm, also das ist ein Bereich, wo ich zu 100% auf euch hören muss ^^ Kein PLAN !!!

Weiß nur, dass ich z.Zt. einen Iiyama E2200WS besitze und der recht gut fürs zocken ist/war.

24 Zoll,2ms und gut halt, reicht das nicht für euch als Anhaltspunkt ??


----------



## tlx (5. Januar 2013)

Für den Monitor irgendwas was wir wissen müssen? Was meinst du was bei deine MOnitor besser sein könte? <Reichen 24 zoll?>


Edit: da war er sogar mit dem alten PC schneller


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Mmm, also das ist ein Bereich, wo ich zu 100% auf euch hören muss ^^ Kein PLAN !!!
> 
> Weiß nur, dass ich z.Zt. einen Iiyama E2200WS besitze und der recht gut fürs zocken ist/war.
> 
> 24 Zoll,2ms und gut halt, reicht das nicht für euch als Anhaltspunkt ??


Ne Empfehlung hast du weiter oben schon bekommen Ein BS hast du bereits?

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Ein BS hast du bereits?

Gruß[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch ?!?!


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Jup, der von Facehugger empfohlene ist gut 
Falls du doch Ips (höherer Kontrast, echtere Farben, höhere Blickwinkelstabilität, dafür nur 60Hz) willst sind die LG IPS irgendwas ganz gut, ich weiß jetzt nicht inwiefern die in dein Budget passen und Links kann ich auch keine posten... 

Edit: BS= Betriebssystem (Windows 7/8, etc.)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Januar 2013)

BS = Betriebssystem 

Hast du schon ein Windoof?


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> BS = Betriebssystem
> 
> Hast du schon ein Windoof?


Wenn nicht, dann:


Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Jup, der von Facehugger empfohlene ist gut
> Falls du doch Ips (höherer Kontrast, echtere Farben, höhere Blickwinkelstabilität, dafür nur 60Hz) willst sind die LG IPS irgendwas ganz gut, ich weiß jetzt nicht inwiefern die in dein Budget passen und Links kann ich auch keine posten...
> 
> Edit: BS= Betriebssystem (Windows 7/8, etc.)



Budget egal, Hauptsache gut !

Achso BS 
Win 7 64-Bit, meiner Meinung nach das beste Win überhaupt.


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mal ein LG IPS235P mit 23" in den Raumen werfen,super Monitor...selbst einen im Gebrauch ! 
Sonst enthalte ich mich zur Konfi mal


----------



## soth (5. Januar 2013)

Das Budget für den Monitor ist egal?
Dann bitteschön: 
Eizo FlexScan SX2762W

Ansonsten vielleicht noch einer dieser Kandidaten:
Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, Dell UltraSharp U2713HM


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal ein LG IPS235P mit 23" in den Raumen werfen,super Monitor...selbst einen im Gebrauch !
> Sonst enthalte ich mich zur Konfi mal



Den hab ich gemeint!! (Glaub ich) 
Edit: Soth hat dir da ja einige gute Vörschläge gemacht  Stöber mal ein bisschen 
PS: auf die Reaktionszeiten, die von den herstellern angegeben werden kannst du verzichten, die taugen nix (Grau in Grau Werte)


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ein LG IPS235P mit 23" in den Raumen werfen,super Monitor...selbst einen im Gebrauch !
> Sonst enthalte ich mich zur Konfi mal


 
Ebenfalls aufgenommen, danke 

Du enthälst dich ?!! d.h., da ist noch was im Busch ?!?


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Ja,super Monitor ! 
Ehm Nein,ich finde die Konfi sogar super  hab auch lange nicht die Ahnung wie die anderen hier


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> Sonst enthalte ich mich zur Konfi mal


Immer raus mit der Kritik... dazu ist das Forum da

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das Budget für den Monitor ist egal?
> Dann bitteschön:
> Eizo FlexScan SX2762W



Sowas habe ich aufm Klo als Ablenkung 

Den LG habe ich mit in die Liste genommen, die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## soth (5. Januar 2013)

Ich werde übergangen 

... oder doch nicht


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich werde übergangen
> 
> ... oder doch nicht



Never, der LG ist ja in der engeren Auswahl


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Immer raus mit der Kritik... dazu ist das Forum da
> 
> Gruß


 
Hab nichs einzuwenden ^^ wollte nur mal ein Monitor in den Raum werfen
Wobei ich bei der Karte vlt. zum Grün"Drang" doch ne Referenzkarte wie die FTW nehmen würde und ein Kühler mit Grünen Lüfter nutzen würde...die hat schon anständig Power und EVGA ist ja locker mit dem Kühlertausch


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

Och, wenn er will kann der TE die Asus doch grün anpinseln

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Och, wenn er will kann der TE die Asus doch grün anpinseln
> 
> Gruß



Dippen nennt man das 

Nein im ernst,
Gehäuse schwarz/grün
Board schwarz
Graka schwarz/rote Streifen

passt...


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar, hmm, "Anregungen":

Gehäuse könntest du auch das hier nehmen: http://geizhals.de/608891

Graka musst du wissen, ob dir das rot/schwarze Design der Asus gefällt oder nicht 

Und Festplatte müsste man ja fast schon eine WD Green nehmen


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ein paar, hmm, "Anregungen":
> 
> Gehäuse könntest du auch das hier nehmen: Cooler Master HAF X nVIDIA Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...





Obwohl die EVGA 670 ja farblich besser passt...ich krieg Kopfweh ^^


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Ja,passen schon aber ich sag dir...so wird die schon bissle wärmer und unter 50% Lüfter ist sie der reinste Jet 
Eben anderen Lüfter drauf ^^


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl die EVGA 670 ja farblich besser passt...ich krieg Kopfweh ^^



Schlaf einfach mal drüber  
Du kannst ja auch die Asus bestellen, sie ausprobieren, und wenn sie die gar nicht gefällt schickst du sie entweder zurück oder kaufst dir zusätzlich noch nen Peter/MK-26 und zwei grüne Lüfter und fertig. (Wobei zurückschicken und Ref Karte bei der zweiten Möglichkeit günstiger wäre )


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> Ja,passen schon aber ich sag dir...so wird die schon bissle wärmer und unter 50% Lüfter ist sie der reinste Jet
> Eben anderen Lüfter drauf ^^


 
Au man 

Kann da einer was zu sagen, leistungsmässig?
2048MB Club 3D GeForce GTX 670 royalQueen Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Naja,ich hab meine Karte für 325€ auf MF erkauft ^^ dazu noch der "damals" etwa 25€ teure Acrtic Twin Turbo II und ich hab ne leise,kühle und starke GraKa für 350€ was manch andere so kostet,daran muss man halt nichs mehr machen
Schlaf nochmal drüber


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Au man
> 
> Kann da einer was zu sagen, leistungsmässig?
> 2048MB Club 3D GeForce GTX 670 royalQueen Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)



Na die sieht ja hübsch aus! 

Ich glaub die ist nicht ganz so leise wie die Asus, aber noch akzeptabel.
Falls du's ganz leise (Luft) + Grün haben willst, wäre ein Peter/MK-26 und zwei Nanxonia Lüfter das sehr gut.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> hübsch


 

Ich höre eh nicht gut, deswegen ist die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig. 
Mein alter Tower (Thermaltake Armor) kühlt zwar wie Sau, ist aber lauter wie unser Staubsauger...von da her...

Wollte wissen, ob Club3D gute Karten herstellt...


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich war mit Club 3D Karten immer zufrieden 

Falls es günstiger sein soll, scheint diese --> 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ganz gut zu sein, ist zwar nicht schwarz/grün, aber naja...


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ich höre eh nicht gut, deswegen ist die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig.
> Mein alter Tower (Thermaltake Armor) kühlt zwar wie Sau, ist aber lauter wie unser Staubsauger...von da her...
> 
> Wollte wissen, ob Club3D gute Karten herstellt...


Naja, ich würde eher bei den schon genannten "üblichen Verdächtigen" bleiben Wenn`s billiger sein soll, machst du auch mit der Gigabyte Windforce OC absolut nix verkehrt...

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Also ich war mit Club 3D Karten immer zufrieden
> 
> Falls es günstiger sein soll, scheint diese --> 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ganz gut zu sein, ist zwar nicht schwarz/grün, aber naja...


 
Danke für das Feedback 

schwarz ist ja auch ok!

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht der Erste, der seinen Rechner erst nach Aussehen,dann nach Performance aussucht


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nicht schwarz/grün, aber naja...



Genau darum geht's ja 

Wenn du den Kühler nicht tauschen willst nimm die Club3D. Ansonsten eine von Asus/EVGA.

[QUOTE="jUleZ_82]
Hoffentlich bin ich nicht der Erste, der seinen Rechner erst nach Aussehen,dann nach Performance aussucht [/QUOTE]

Nein, da bist du nicht der erste


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde eher bei den schon genannten "üblichen Verdächtigen" bleiben Wenn`s billiger sein soll, machst du auch mit der Gigabyte Windforce OC absolut nix verkehrt...
> 
> Gruß



Billiger nicht, nur laufen und passen muss sie ^^


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Laufen und passen tun sie alle 

Edit: Gibt es für dich überhaupt die Option den Kühler zu tauschen oder lässt du da lieber die Finger von? Sonst spammen wir hier umsonst für Asus/EVGA plus Peter/MK-26 und Nanxonia Lüfter


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

ich will net reinpfuschen aber bin immernoch für Grün und EVGA mit einem MK26


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Billiger nicht, nur laufen und passen muss sie ^^


Die beste GTX670 ist für mich nun mal die Asus DC2, kannst sie ja auch nach eigenem Gusto "dippen"...

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde eher bei den schon genannten "üblichen Verdächtigen" bleiben Wenn`s billiger sein soll, machst du auch mit der Gigabyte Windforce OC absolut nix verkehrt...
> 
> Gruß


 
2 oder 4 GB,egal?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> ich will net reinpfuschen aber bin immernoch für Grün und EVGA mit einem MK26


 
Déjà-vu


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit -->  3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  + Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software + 2x 120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Shamrock


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 oder 4 GB,egal?



Kommt auf deine Auflösung und ob du Skyrim mit vielen Mods spielen willst drauf an


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

is 4GB net eher für SLI ? 2GB reiche doch aus...
Ja 

Edit: @biohaufen mit der FTW würd ichs machen


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit -->  3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  + Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software + 2x 120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Shamrock



Frevler!!!!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Auflösung und ob du Skyrim mit vielen Mods spielen willst drauf an


 
Egoshooter, Skyrim nie im Leben 

1680x1050 bzw. 1920x1080


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Egoshooter, Skyrim nie im Leben
> 
> 1680x1050 bzw. 1920x1080



Dann reichen 2Gb locker


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit -->  3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  + Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software + 2x 120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Shamrock



Oder mit einer GTX670:
2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, + Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software + 2x 120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Shamrock


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mit einer GTX670:
> 2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, + Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software + 2x 120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter - Shamrock



Besser


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 2 oder 4 GB,egal?


Für Full-HD und wenn du keine 284 Mods auf einmal installierst reichen 2GB gut aus

Gruß


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr 

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
Intel Core i5-3770K
EKL Alpenföhn K2
2048MB Club 3D GeForce GTX 670 royalQueen oder 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC = Entscheidet meine Tagesform ^^
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-Nvidia-Edition

Monitor
ASUS VS248H

Ready?


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

Von mir ein  und nimm die Asus, ähem Gigabyte

Gruß


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dafür, dass du den Asus durch den LG IPS235P oder Dell U2312HM ersetzt  Denn die haben beide ein IPS Panel = besserer Blickwinkel + natürlichere Farben


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht mehr
> 
> ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
> Intel Core i5-3770K
> ...



Yes, indeed!

Wie gesagt, Gehäuse gäbs noch das HAF X Nvidia Edition und Graka musst du selber wissen.
Monitor ist gut  
120Hz finden die meisten für Egoshooter ohnehin besser, also passt das


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Schwere Geburt, wie kann man so anspruchsvoll sein 

Danke euch, kranker Haufen ^^


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Ja,LG IPS235P mit dem EVGA Gespann von biohaufen...würd ich machen,bzw. hab ich gemacht ^^


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> Ja,LG IPS235P mit dem EVGA Gespann von biohaufen...würd ich machen,bzw. hab ich gemacht ^^



Der LG ist mit 5ms ganz schön lahm ^^ aber merkt man bestimmt eh nicht...


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Nein,darauf hab ich so gehört gibt man net viel,die Farben sind geiler sieht edel aus und ist super dazu noch groß  im Frühjahr wird er noch einen Bruder bekommen !
Spiele selbst Egoshooter und dafür iser perfekt


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Lahm  Die Herstellerangaben sind doch eh alle gelogen  --> PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN --> Ist ein Test vom LG


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, IPS ist schon geil 
Hab selber den Dell U2713HM und der ist einfach nur


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Jop, habe einen Eizo FS2333, das Bild ist einfach genial


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

Das einzige an meine was stört ist das der Kram im Monitor bissle wackelt -.- aber sonst wird damit PS3,PC oder übern Reciever alles gemacht  davor mit dem 4 Jahre alten Laptop rumgekämpft und das jetztige geb ich net ab
Ganz klare LG IPS235P Stimme fürn Monitor !


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Wie einig ihr euch seit, der WAHNSINN 

Aber 24 Zoll wollte ich schon haben...


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Schwere Geburt, wie kann man so anspruchsvoll sein
> 
> Danke euch, kranker Haufen ^^


"Krank" sind diejenigen, die sich vor dem Kauf hier nicht beraten lassen und beim Blödmarkt einen Highend-Gaming-PC mit i7 und GT640 kaufen Wir dagegen holen für die "Hilfebedürftigen" meist das beste aus dem Budget heraus

Gruß


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wie einig ihr euch seit, der WAHNSINN
> 
> Aber 24 Zoll wollte ich schon haben...



Der Unterschied dürfte jedoch nicht all zu groß sein... Ein guter 24" ist z.B. der Dell U2412M, der kostet jedoch auch ca. 240 €...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Krank" sind diejenigen, die sich vor dem Kauf hier nicht beraten lassen und beim Blödmarkt einen Highend-Gaming-PC mit i7 und GT640 kaufen Wir dagegen holen für die "Hilfebedürftigen" meist das beste aus dem Budget heraus
> 
> Gruß


 
Nö, krank nennt man diejenigen, die nachts um 2 mit jemanden über Farbe der Graka/Gehäuse diskutieren und sich nicht zu schade sind


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

Verscheuch uns nicht


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Nö, krank nennt man diejenigen, die nachts um 2 mit jemanden über Farbe der Graka/Gehäuse diskutieren und sich nicht zu schade sind


Das ist nun der Dank, jetzt bin ich aber mächtig pöhse Nun gehts aber wirklich in die Heia...Viel Spaß noch beim dippen des Knechts

Gruß


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

vlt. etwas 
Ehm ja,glaub mir die 23" wirste net zu den 24" merken,das Teil ist eig. riesig 
Und ich bin immernoch für EVGA@MK-26 + 2 grüne Lüfter 
Ja,in einem anderen Fred gehts auch um kurz vor 2 noch ab,ich finds einfach geil hier


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> vlt. etwas
> Ehm ja,glaub mir die 23" wirste net zu den 24" merken,das Teil ist eig. riesig
> Und ich bin immernoch für EVGA@MK-26 + 2 grüne Lüfter
> Ja,in einem anderen Fred gehts auch um kurz vor 2 noch ab,ich finds einfach geil hier



In welchem denn ?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Alles cool 

War ne angenehme Diskussion ^^

Ich weiß jetzt schon, gibt es bei BF3 oder FC3 auch nur einen einzigen Ruckler, schmeiß ich die Kiste eh wieder ausm Fenster und melde mich wieder...

LG
Mike


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

biohaufen *pssst* 

Ehm ja,vorher gibts mir das Geschütz ^^ Ne,ich spiel die Games alle auf High mit einer ähnlichen Hardware und es klappt wunderbar,besser als PS3 und Laptop  das wird schon,glaub mir/uns


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> biohaufen *pssst*
> 
> Ehm ja,vorher gibts mir das Geschütz ^^ Ne,ich spiel die Games alle auf High mit einer ähnlichen Hardware und es klappt wunderbar,besser als PS3 und Laptop  das wird schon,glaub mir/uns


 
Ultra ist Pflicht ^^


----------



## -DarkY- (5. Januar 2013)

das macht der auch locker mit...hier mal ein VideoTest von einem YT´ber dem ich eig. ganz gut finde und gerne schaue
Hardware kommt ja eig. aufs gleiche raus...2% *pfff*
FC3
BF3


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> das macht der auch locker mit...hier mal ein VideoTest von einem YT´ber dem ich eig. ganz gut finde und gerne schaue
> Hardware kommt ja eig. aufs gleiche raus...2% *pfff*
> FC3
> BF3


 
ich bin dir/euch zu Dank verpflichtet


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

-DarkY- schrieb:


> das macht der auch locker mit...hier mal ein VideoTest von einem YT´ber dem ich eig. ganz gut finde und gerne schaue
> Hardware kommt ja eig. aufs gleiche raus...2% *pfff*
> FC3
> BF3


Du musst aber auch bedenken, das hier der Single-Player von BF3 gebencht wurde (wie so oft), online mit nem 64-Mann-Server werden die Frames hier und da teils deutlicher nach unten gehen... Dazu empfehle ich auch einmal, die PCGH-Print zu studieren.

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra ist Pflicht ^^



Bei FC3 brauchts da aber 2 x GTX690 und selbst da läufts nur mit 70fps


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Bei FC3 brauchts da aber 2 x GTX690 und selbst da läufts nur mit 70fps


 
Ich habs auch schon gesehen,dass Spiel frisst wohl ohne Ende :/

Dann bin ich mal auf Crysis 3 gespannt...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Januar 2013)

Far Cry ist einfach ******* programmiert ^^

Mit ner 670 bist du aktuell gut bedient Dann bei bedarf die Karte wechseln und alles läuft wider 1A


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Far Cry ist einfach ******* programmiert ^^
> 
> Mit ner 670 bist du aktuell gut bedient Dann bei bedarf die Karte wechseln und alles läuft wider 1A


 
So habe ich mir das auch gedacht 

Mit der ausgesuchten CPu müsste ich ja noch etwas länger Spaß haben,wenn ich ihn auf > 4 GHZ takte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ultra ist Pflicht ^^


 
Dann erhöhe mal kräftig das Budget.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann erhöhe mal kräftig das Budget.



Was müsste denn investiert werden? Käme ich mit 3t aus ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Was müsste denn investiert werden? Käme ich mit 3t aus ?


 
Wenn du Ultra Settings mit durchgängig 60fps haben willst, ist selbst eine GTX 690 zu wenig.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Ultra Settings mit durchgängig 60fps haben willst, ist selbst eine GTX 690 zu wenig.


 
CPU würde reichen, nur Graka müsste ne bessere rein?

Einigen wir uns drauf,dass Far Cry das nicht wert ist ^^

Der Rest sollte ja auch mit genügend FPS laufen,oder etwa nicht??


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

wo stehst du denn jetzt überhaupt?
Bei 16 Seiten verliert man mal den Überblick.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
Intel Core i5-3770K boxed @wird auf ~4,5 GHZ gekloppt
EKL Alpenföhn K2
2048MB Club 3D GeForce GTX 670 royalQueen / 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-Nvidia-Edition

Monitor
ASUS VS248H


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus, bis auf das es deine aufgelistete CPU nicht gibt  Du meinst bestimmt den i5 3570K oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77
> Intel Core i5-3770K boxed @wird auf ~4,5 GHZ gekloppt
> EKL Alpenföhn K2
> 2048MB Club 3D GeForce GTX 670 royalQueen / 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC
> ...


 
Du meinst sicher den i5 3570k.

Mit einer GTx 670 kannst du problemlos in Full HD spielen, aber sicher nicht Ultra Settings in 60fps durchgängig.
Da musst du dann Abstriche machen. Ist aber nicht so wild. Den Unterschied siehst du nur auf Screenshots.

Achte darauf, dass du die USB 3 Edition des Gehäuses kaufst.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, bis auf das es deine aufgelistete CPU nicht gibt  Du meinst bestimmt den i5 3570K oder?


 
Immernoch der Schreibfehler  i7 3770K


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Immernoch der Schreibfehler  i7 3770K


 Oh naja jetzt haben wir wenigstens alle Möglickeiten durch  
Wenn der Rechner nur zum Gamen ist, reicht der i5 3570K voll kommen aus.


----------



## target2804 (5. Januar 2013)

Willst dir aber hpffentlich nicht 2xGTX670 in die mühle stecken odeR?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den i5 3570k.
> 
> Mit einer GTx 670 kannst du problemlos in Full HD spielen, aber sicher nicht Ultra Settings in 60fps durchgängig.
> Da musst du dann Abstriche machen. Ist aber nicht so wild. Den Unterschied siehst du nur auf Screenshots.
> ...


 
Jep,so habe ich es im Warenkorb  hat das AsRock überhaupt nen Anschluss,damit ich die beiden Frontports (USB3.0) benutzen kann? Nach was muss ich da schauen,um es überprüfen zu können? 

Nein,meine den i7 3770K.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Oh naja jetzt haben wir wenigstens alle Möglickeiten durch
> Wenn der Rechner nur zum Gamen ist, reicht der i5 3570K voll kommen aus.



Es darf ruhig ein bißchen mehr sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Nein,meine den i7 3770K.


 
Nimm den i5. Der i7 bringt 1% mehr in Games und das liegt daran, dass er 100Mhz mehr Takt hat als der i5.
Da du aber beide übertakten kannst, spielt das keine Rolle mehr.

Wenn du ein Mainboard suchst, das 2x USB 3 Header hat, ist das Asrock das falsche Brett. Dann musst du mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Naja, wegen 2% mehr Leistung, die nur durch den um 1 höheren Multi zustande kommt, würde ich definitiv keine 100 Euro mehr ausgeben.

EDIT:


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Willst dir aber hpffentlich nicht 2xGTX670 in die mühle stecken odeR?


 
Von mir aus auch 2x680,aber soll ja wegen den Mikroruckler nicht so dolle sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Eben, den i7 sparen und die 100€ in ein besseres Brett investieren, das die Ausstattung bietet, die gewünscht ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Mainboard suchst, das 2x USB 3 Header hat, ist das Asrock das falsche Brett. Dann musst du mehr Geld ausgeben.


 
D.h.,ich kann die beiden Frontanschlüsse des CM690 nicht benutzen?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Reicht doch ein USB 3 Header intern für die beiden Front USB 3 Anschlüsse, oder wie jetzt ? 

Klar reicht das : ASRock > Z77 Pro3


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> D.h.,ich kann die beiden Frontanschlüsse des CM690 nicht benutzen?


 
Doch, klar, das CM690 hat ja 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2. Dafür hast du jeweils einen Header auf dem Brett.
Ich dachte, du meinst jetzt 4x USB 3.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Würde trotzdem den 3570K nehmen und ein Gigabyte Brett . Z.B. Z77X-D3H .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Am Anfang hatte ich ja das Giga Z77X-UD3H im Korb, aber das passt farblich nicht zum CoolerMaster. Deswegen wollte ich ja ein Gegenstück zum Giga,welches farblich passt und das gleiche bietet !


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> D.h.,ich kann die beiden Frontanschlüsse des CM690 nicht benutzen?


 Doch Du benötigst einen Internen (auf dem Board) USB 3.0 Anschluss um die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse des Frontpanels nutzen zu können


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, klar, das CM690 hat ja 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2. Dafür hast du jeweils einen Header auf dem Brett.
> Ich dachte, du meinst jetzt 4x USB 3.



Puhhh,ich dachte schon


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Doch Du benötigst einen Internen (auf dem Board) USB 3.0 Anschluss um die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse des Frontpanels nutzen zu können


 
Das war meine Frage, wie heisst dieser Anschluss? Front-USB 3.0 intern oder wie??


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Ich vergass das Grün . Dann peitscht Du das Gehäuse logischerweise auf schwarz/grün ? Ich Plödmann . Ist ja schon die Nvidia Version.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Das war meine Frage, wie heisst dieser Anschluss? Front-USB 3.0 intern oder wie??


 
Du hast beim Cooler Master 1x den 20 Pin Stecker für USB 3. Der muss intern angeschlossen werden.
Dafür hat das Asrock einen Anschluss. Ebenso bietet es USB 3 Header für die beiden USB 2 Ports des Gehäuses.
Also alles kein Thema.

Aber wenn du SLI machen willst, reicht das Pro nicht mehr.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Bei AsRock brauchst du mindestens ein Extreme4, mit dem kannst du SLi und CrossFire machen und es ist auch richtig ATX konform, nicht so wie das Pro3/4. Die Austattung ist auch besser.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast beim Cooler Master 1x den 20 Pin Stecker für USB 3. Der muss intern angeschlossen werden.
> Dafür hat das Asrock einen Anschluss. Ebenso bietet es USB 3 Header für die beiden USB 2 Ports des Gehäuses.
> Also alles kein Thema.
> 
> Aber wenn du SLI machen willst, reicht das Pro nicht mehr.



Supi 

Zwischendurch gefragt, hat einer von euch zufällig ne gebrauchte 9800 gx2 zuhause rumliegen,die er nicht mehr benötigt ??


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Das war meine Frage, wie heisst dieser Anschluss? Front-USB 3.0 intern oder wie??


 Der heißt USB 3.0  Header 

Edit: Schon wieder zu langsam


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Bei AsRock brauchst du mindestens ein Extreme4, mit dem kannst du SLi und CrossFire machen und es ist auch richtig ATX konform, nicht so wie das Pro3/4. Die Austattung ist auch besser.


 
Was bedeutet "richtig" ATX konform ? Wäre das Board vergleichbar mit dem UD3H ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Das AsRock Z77 Pro3/4 ist etwas schmaler als das normale ATX Format. Es gibt nur bei Verwendung des Thermalright Machos Probleme.
Der Macho ist ein CPU Kühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Zwischendurch gefragt, hat einer von euch zufällig ne gebrauchte 9800 gx2 zuhause rumliegen,die er nicht mehr benötigt ??



Ich habe noch eine GTX 695 liegen. 



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "richtig" ATX konform ? Wäre das Board vergleichbar mit dem UD3H ?


 
Das Asrock Pro3/Pro4 ist etwas schmaler als ATX. Erst das Extreme ist wieder normal ATX.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das AsRock Z77 Pro3/4 ist etwas schmaler als das normale ATX Format. Es gibt nur bei Verwendung des Thermalright Machos Probleme.
> Der Macho ist ein CPU Kühler


 Das Extreme 4 ist auch etwas schmaler als das "normale" ATX Format


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Ab dem Extreme 6 sind auch wieder bessere Spawas etc. verbaut. Da Du eh am modden bist, könntest Du doch die wenigen blauen Elemente des Z77X-D3H grün färben .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das AsRock Z77 Pro3/4 ist etwas schmaler als das normale ATX Format. Es gibt nur bei Verwendung des Thermalright Machos Probleme.
> Der Macho ist ein CPU Kühler




Ach ne 

Habe das Gefühl, dass der i5 hier beliebter ist ^^ 

Es geht mir nicht nur um die Gamingperformance, ist der i7 nicht zukunftssicher-weil aktueller ?! kann mich nicht mit dem i5 anfreuden...


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

PC und zukunftssicher geht sowieso nicht zusammen. Wenn Du das neueste kaufst, ist es schon alt .


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Wieso ist denn der i7 aktueller als der i5 
Wenn der i5 am Ende ist reist auch der i7 nicht mehr viel


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> PC und zukunftssicher geht sowieso nicht zusammen. Wenn Du das neueste kaufst, ist es schon alt .


 
Danke,dass wollte ich jetzt hören  

Wäre das ok:
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> PC und zukunftssicher geht sowieso nicht zusammen. Wenn Du das neueste kaufst, ist es schon alt .


Eben. Wenn der i5 am Ende ist, reißt auch der i7 nix mehr Und warum nicht 100 Taler sparen, wenn du den Unterschied eh nicht merkst...

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Genau, Hyperthreading bringt im Extremfall 20% mehr Leistung. Und bis Spiele einen echten Nutzen von Hyperthreading nutzen, ist der i7 längst zu langsam.

Das AsRock Extreme6 ist ein sehr gutes Board, das kannst du nehmen wenn du die große Ausstattung benötigst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir das Extreme 6 und den i5 3570k. Ein gutes Gespann.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2013)

Oder falls du thunderbold willst den i5 3570k und das gigabyte ga-z77 ud4h th


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Extreme 6 und den i5 3570k. Ein gutes Gespann.


 Das Extreme 4 würde zwar auch reichen. Aber wenn die Ausstattung benötigt wird, kann man auch zum Extreme 6 greifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Das Extreme 4 würde zwar auch reichen. Aber wenn die Ausstattung benötigt wird, kann man auch zum Extreme 6 greifen


 
Er will 100 Mocken wegen nichts ausgeben, dann lieber die paar Euros mehr für das Extreme 6. Da kriegt er noch etwas mehr Ausstattung.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will 100 Mocken wegen nichts ausgeben, dann lieber die paar Euros mehr für das Extreme 6. Da kriegt er noch etwas mehr Ausstattung.


 Ja das stimmt. Da ist das Geld besser aufgehoben


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Ihr seit schon sehr sparsam,finde ich gut


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Da ist das Geld besser aufgehoben


 
Warum hast du denn alles in deiner Sig,was ich haben möchte,und redest mir das aus ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon sehr sparsam,finde ich gut


 
Wir können die Kohle auch richtig rausklopfen. 
Highland Park Single Malt Highland Park 40 >> Schottischer Whisky Shop <<


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Du sollst das Beste für deine Kohle kriegen, ganz einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hasse es, wenn mein Post immer am Ende einer Seite untergeht. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir können die Kohle auch richtig rausklopfen.
> Highland Park Single Malt Highland Park 40 >> Schottischer Whisky Shop <<


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir können die Kohle auch richtig rausklopfen.
> Highland Park Single Malt Highland Park 40 >> Schottischer Whisky Shop <<


 


Verdammt,trinke kein Alk...aber sonst nicht schlecht


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn alles in deiner Sig,was ich haben möchte,und redest mir das aus ?


 Die GTX 680 habe ich mir gekauft, da gab es die GTX 670 noch nicht. Das Extreme 4 habe ich dir vorgeschlagen  Und der i7 ist, da ich den Rechner nicht nur zum Spielen nutze, sondern auch Videos bearbeite und ein paar VMs zu testen/ausprobieren immermal mal laufen habe 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn mein Post immer am Ende einer Seite untergeht.


 
das ist also dein Geheimnis wie Du auf diese risige Postzahl gekommen bist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich noch meinen Säufer Smiley vergessen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Die GTX 680 habe ich mir gekauft, da gab es die GTX 670 noch nicht. Das Extreme 4 habe ich dir vorgeschlagen  Und der i7 ist, da ich den Rechner nicht nur zum Spielen nutze, sondern auch Videos bearbeite und ein paar VMs zu testen/ausprobieren immermal mal laufen habe


 
Gut gerettet  

Aber um das jetzt mal abzukürzen,den i7 nehme ich 1000%ig und dann das Extreme6 

Ist der K2 gut für nen OC-CPU ? Oder besser ne Wakü?

Ich glaube,der Thread hier wird rekordverdächtig 
Außerdem finde ich hier meinen inneren Frieden,hier passe ich rein


----------



## soth (5. Januar 2013)

Ne richtige Wasserkühlung wäre besser, da kannst du dann auch ganz viele grüne Lüfter dranmontieren 
Die Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind nicht so der Bringer, außerdem sieht da ein K2 imho wesentlich schicker aus


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Der K2 ist . Der hält meinen i7 kühl, zudem kann man damit auch mal die CPU etwas höher übertakten (4,8GHz ) 
Ich würde mir keine WaKÜ holen. Denn die "richtigen" WaKüs sind einfach nur sch*** teuer  Und eine Fertig WaKÜ ala H100 ist auch nciht viel besser als eine gute LuKü


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Für Ivy Bridge DT reicht der K2. Eine Wasserkühlung macht das ganze teuer, aber 5GHz 24/7 erreichst du damit auch nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Januar 2013)

Du kannst auch den K2 grün lackieren und tauschst die Luffis.......


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Der K2 ist . Der hält meinen i7 kühl, zudem kann man damit auch mal die CPU etwas höher übertakten (4,8GHz )
> Ich würde mir keine WaKÜ holen. Denn die "richtigen" WaKüs sind einfach nur sch*** teuer  Und eine Fertig WaKÜ ala H100 ist auch nciht viel besser als eine gute LuKü


 
Alles klar


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Dies ist dein Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  .


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Ivy Bridge DT reicht der K2. Eine Wasserkühlung macht das ganze teuer, aber 5GHz 24/7 erreichst du damit auch nicht.


 Aber für manche Benchmarks sind die 5GHz mit einem K2 schon möglich  (Wenn man eine gute CPU erwischt hat  )
Mehr als 4,5GHz sind für den Alltagsbetreib eh nicht sinnvoll


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dies ist dein Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  .



Fein!
So gut wie der K2?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> So gut wie der K2?


 
Nein aber dennoch ausreichend.

Erwägst du wirklich den Gedanken, eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen? Mit 450 Euro für CPU und GPU bist du dabei, da kann auch ganz viel Grün zwischen sein.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Nein aber dennoch ausreichend.
> 
> Erwägst du wirklich den Gedanken, eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen? Mit 450 Euro für CPU und GPU bist du dabei, da kann auch ganz viel Grün zwischen sein.


 
Zeig her!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

So schnell geht der Warenkorb einer guten Wasserkühlung nicht, wenn dir der teure Aufpreis zugunsten der Optik gleichgültig ist, kann ich aber einen anfertigen.

Mit Sleeving kannst du auch sehr viel herausholen.

Sleeve SMALL - TOXIC GREEN | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> So schnell geht der Warenkorb einer guten Wasserkühlung nicht, wenn dir der teure Aufpreis zugunsten der Optik gleichgültig ist, kann ich aber einen anfertigen.
> 
> Mit Sleeving kannst du auch sehr viel herausholen.
> 
> Sleeve SMALL - TOXIC GREEN | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland



Wenn es nichts ausmacht,dann gerne. Toxicgrün hört sich schonmal geil an!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 
Intel Core i7-3770K boxed
EKL Alpenföhn K2
048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
CoolerMaster-690-II-Advanced-Nvidia-Edition USB3.0

Monitor
ASUS VS248H

Man hat mir gestern anstatt der Samsung 128 GB 840 Pro Series die normale 120 GB 840 empfohlen. Wegen Sparsamkeit oder Performancetechnisch/Qualität ?
Wollte ursprünglich die 256 GB 830 nehmen.
Oder die?
128GB OCZ Vertex 4


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde zur Samsung 840 120/250GB greifen. Die ist ncoh einmal etwas günstiger als die Samsung 830 und einen Unterschied merkt man nur in Benchmarks 
Die restliche Konfig ist auch  Wenn Du unbedingt den i7 haben willst, dann gönne ihn dir  (auch wenn der i5 reicht )


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

Die Pro ist schneller aber unverschämt teurer. Die normale 840 reicht. Die 830 kannst du ebenso nehmen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich würde zur Samsung 840 120/250GB greifen. Die ist ncoh einmal etwas günstiger als die Samsung 830 und einen Unterschied merkt man nur in Benchmarks
> Die restliche Konfig ist auch  Wenn Du unbedingt den i7 haben willst, dann gönne ihn dir  (auch wenn der i5 reicht )


 
Endlich


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Wird ne Höllenmaschine. Wir wollen Fotos, wenn´s soweit ist  .


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Endlich


 Welche SSD nimmst Du jetzt?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wird ne Höllenmaschine. Wir wollen Fotos, wenn´s soweit ist  .


 
Spätestens an Car-Freitag ist alles fertig


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB

Sollte für Win und nen paar Progs reichen.

Sind Spiele auf der SSD sinnvoll?


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Gute wahl  
Ja 120GB reichen fürs erste aus 
Spiele starten etwas schneller von der SSD als von einer herkömmlichen Festplatte


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

So könnte die Wasserkühlung aussehen.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1d941b96edb629da845f5e5e2994b37b

AGB: EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Lüfter 3x: BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter Green LED - black - Hardware, Notebooks

Dazu muss aber auch ein größeres Gehäuse genommen werden. 

NZXT Switch 810 Big Tower ohne Netzteil weiss - Hardware, Notebooks
NZXT Switch 810 Big Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit - Hardware, Notebooks

Oder du nimmst einen externen Radiator und kannst das CM 690 nehmen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black 36044

Und dazu 9 120er Lüfter. 120x120x25 BitFenix Spectre mit PWM, schwarz mit grünen LED

Ich empfehle dir aber Kabelverlängerungen, um die Optik deines Innenraumes zu verbessern.

Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » BitFenix 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm - sleeved green/black
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm - sleeved green/black
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » BitFenix 6-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm - sleeved green/black


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Gute wahl
> Ja 120GB reichen fürs erste aus
> Spiele starten etwas schneller von der SSD als von einer herkömmlichen Festplatte


 
Das ist mir klar,aber die Langlebigkeit sollte leiden?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Januar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> So könnte die Wasserkühlung aussehen.
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1d941b96edb629da845f5e5e2994b37b
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank,habe ich mir notiert!
PC bauen ist mein Ding,aber an ne Wakü habe ich mich noch nie getraut. Kompliziert oder im dunkeln machbar?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Kompliziert oder im dunkeln machbar?


 
Eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzubauen ist nicht schwer, aber solltest du dir bewusst sein, dass eine Luftkühlung in deinem Fall reichen würde.

Wenn die Optik allerdings so wichtig ist, und das Budget herrscht, wollte ich diese Option mal bereitstellen.


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar,aber die Langlebigkeit sollte leiden?


 Da musst Du schon sehr viel täglich auf die SSD schreiben, damit die schnell kaputt geht. Die SSDs halten mittlerweile schon etwas aus was die Schreibzyklen betrift 
Das sollte nichts machen, wenn Du auf die SSD 1-2 Spiele installierst


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Da musst Du schon sehr viel täglich auf die SSD schreiben, damit die schnell kaputt geht. Die SSDs halten mittlerweile schon etwas aus was die Schreibzyklen betrift
> Das sollte nichts machen, wenn Du auf die SSD 1-2 Spiele installierst


 
Hört sich gut an 

Wer übrigens High-Performance haben möchte:
BIG O Custom Gaming Desktop | Features and Details | ORIGIN PC

Mit 2 CPU´s,XBox Slim etc...alles in einem Schrank  richtig geil!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

SSD ist schön, aber kein Muss. Ich pack meine Spiele alle auf die HDD. Die 840 ist auf jeden Fall ok. Eine Sumsum 256 GB 830 hat über 4000 Terrabyte geschrieben. Fragen? Bis Du die kaputtgeschrieben hast, liege ich unterm Torf  .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir können die Kohle auch richtig rausklopfen.
> Highland Park Single Malt Highland Park 40 >> Schottischer Whisky Shop <<





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch meinen Säufer Smiley vergessen.



Woher hast du die geilen smilys???


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> SSD ist schön, aber kein Muss. Ich pack meine Spiele alle auf die HDD. Die 840 ist auf jeden Fall ok. Eine Sumsum 256 GB 830 hat über 4000 Terrabyte geschrieben. Fragen? Bis Du die kaputtgeschrieben hast, liege ich unterm Torf  .


 
Das kann sein


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Ein paar witzige gibt´s hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-smiley-s-4572.html 

Der Thread ist auf jeden fall mal gut abgegangen .


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

B2T pls


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ein paar witzige gibt´s hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-smiley-s-4572.html
> 
> Der Thread ist auf jeden fall mal gut abgegangen .



Danke! Das kann witzig werden


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Das kann witzig werden



Hast Glück das ich nich Mod bin *grummel*


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Wo ist der Waku-Spezi?

NZXT Phantom Black Water'cooled Fully Modified Custom Rig - YouTube

Ist das schwierig?


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Hast Glück das ich nich Mod bin *grummel*


 Du trägst ja auch gerade so viel zum Topic bei


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Du trägst ja auch gerade so viel zum Topic bei



War ja klar, dass du jetzt auch noch reinspammen musst.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

@ Leckrer

Kaum meldet er sich mal wieder, stänkert er schon rum. Bleib mal locker. Der TE ist immer noch dicht bei uns .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Leckrer
> 
> Kaum meldet er sich mal wieder, stänkert er schon rum. Bleib mal locker. Der TE ist immer noch dicht bei uns .


 


Wakü-Spezi?!?!?Bitte antworten


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> @ Leckrer
> 
> Kaum meldet er sich mal wieder, stänkert er schon rum. Bleib mal locker. Der TE ist immer noch dicht bei uns .



Bin grade schlecht gelaunt...(siehe mein thread in "Internet und Netzwerk")

...eig. wollt ich jetzt LPs gucken aber das fällt halt flach -.-


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Bin grade schlecht gelaunt...(siehe mein thread in "Internet und Netzwerk")
> 
> ...eig. wollt ich jetzt LPs gucken aber das fällt halt flach -.-



Homies gronkh und sarazar ???


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

@ Leckrer

Sowas habe ich mir gedacht. Bleib ein bißchen hier, ist witzig/klasse .

@ Julez

Hier : Casemods

und hier : Wasserkühlung

und hier : Extreme Kühlmethoden


----------



## Leckrer (6. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Homies gronkh und sarazar ???



Jetzt is aber mal gut! Wer soll sich den schmonsens denn durchlesen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wakü-Spezi?!?!?Bitte antworten


 
Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe weder das Phantom noch habe ich großartig Case-Modding betrieben.

Der Rechner scheint mir aber sehr laut zu sein.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Jetzt is aber mal gut! Wer soll sich den schmonsens denn durchlesen


 
 der Thread ist kurz erklärt, die wollen alle so,ich will so = Chaos


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe weder das Phantom noch habe ich großartig Case-Modding betrieben.
> 
> Der Rechner scheint mir aber sehr laut zu sein.


 
Mist, dann ist wohl selbst-ist-die-Frau angesagt ^^

@Rosi, hast du deine i5 oc? wenn ja,weißt zu zufällig,wieviel Watt er in diesem Zustand zieht?

@Kiwi, sry


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

Das Switch 810 ist eines der besten Wasserkühlungsgehäuse, da ein 420er Slim intern passt.

Imageshack - img2968x.jpg

Des Weiteren achte bitte darauf, dass du Doppelposts vermeidest.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn das 810 komplett aus "Metal" wäre, . Aber auch so ein geiler Apparat


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Das Teil gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2013)

Koofen koofen koofen!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Koofen koofen koofen!


 
Sowie ich das verstanden habe,passt das nicht in das CM690 ?!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Sowie ich das verstanden habe,passt das nicht in das CM690 ?!



Könnte mit wakü eng werden


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Ins 810 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

Das Switch 810 ist eben auf interne Wasserkühlung konzipiert. Mit dem CM 690 müsstest du den Radiator extern anbringen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ins 810 auf jeden Fall.


 


Ist leider hässlich...
Naja,Geschmäcker sind zu Glück verschieden 

Man kann nicht alles haben,anscheinend


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

Also als board kann ich dir das MSI MPower empfehlen das macht gut was her, und falls ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe wolltest du wissen was der i5 3570k oc verbraucht? Also meiner rennt mit 4,3Ghz ac und braucht unter vollast knapp unter 70watt 68ca.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

So wie ich das sehe kannst du auch das Phantom 820 nehmen und einen 280er im Deckel und 140er im Boden montieren.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Also als board kann ich dir das MSI MPower empfehlen das macht gut was her, und falls ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe wolltest du wissen was der i5 3570k oc verbraucht? Also meiner rennt mit 4,3Ghz ac und braucht unter vollast knapp unter 70watt 68ca.


 
Frage deshalb,weil ich ursprünglich mal ein be quit 650W NT im Korb hatte,jetzt nur noch nen 480W ?!?! Frage mich,ob das wirklich reicht für Graka,oc und Co...
Mit Stromverbrauch der Hardware kenne ich mich (zum Glück) nicht aus


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme an, wenn Julez das 810 "häßlich" findet, wird das 820 auch nicht seinen Geschmack treffen  .

Das 480 Watt reicht für alles, inkl. OC. Ich gehe davon aus, das so eine fette Wakü separat gespeist wird, oder  . Was verbraucht die? Kann doch auch nicht viel sein. Pumpe + .....


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, wenn Julez das 810 "häßlich" findet, wird das 820 auch nicht seinen Geschmack treffen  .
> 
> Das 480 Watt reicht für alles, inkl. OC. Ich gehe davon aus, das so eine fette Wakü separat gespeist wird, oder  . Was verbraucht die? Kann doch auch nicht viel sein. Pumpe + .....


 
Alles klar, dein Wort in Gottes Namen 

So,Freunde der Nacht-werde jetzt mal nen paar Zombies killen 

Ich komme wieder


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem Gehäuse (ist auch schön groß):
Cooler Master HAF X nVIDIA Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder evtl. eins von diesen hier?:Preisvergleich


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Gehäuse (ist auch schön groß):
> Cooler Master HAF X nVIDIA Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Oder evtl. eins von diesen hier?:Preisvergleich



Hallo,Freunde der guten Unterhaltung 

Das Gehäuse sieht aus,wie nen Kaugummiautomat o0

Das hier wird´s:
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0

Wo sind die Spezies ? 

Hab die hier gefunden:
2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Soll ich die der 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC vorziehen ? Ich meine,der Preis ist ja nicht schlecht ?!?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Die 680 ist genauso teuer wie die GTX670 von Gigabyte, allerdings ist die Gigabyte deutlich leiser. Die Phantom ist ein Brüllwürfel.
Die GTx680 ist auch nur 7% schneller, da habe ich doch lieber die Karte, die leiser ist, als die, die 7% mehr FPS generiert


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die 680 ist genauso teuer wie die GTX670 von Gigabyte, allerdings ist die Gigabyte deutlich leiser. Die Phantom ist ein Brüllwürfel.
> Die GTx680 ist auch nur 7% schneller, da habe ich doch lieber die Karte, die leiser ist, als die, die 7% mehr FPS generiert


 
Die Bauteile,die sich in meiner Liste befinden,sind doch eh nicht silent ??

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206d3d17530bec2558256df20e5b9a4a6f4054747856


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Die sind sehr silenttauglich. Leiser geht es fast nicht ! Noch 3 leise Gehäuselüfter dazu und du hast ein sehr sehr leises High-End System !


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus 
Bei dem Netzteil würde auch dieses  reichen  be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Januar 2013)

die ist ja enorm billig! Da kostet ja die 670 mehr :O
würd ich dann schon nehmen.
Ist dann halt etwas lauter als die Gigabyte, aber da du ja eh Wakü willst ist das wurscht 
(Oder willst du gar keine Wakü?)


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die sind sehr silenttauglich. Leiser geht es fast nicht ! Noch 3 leise Gehäuselüfter dazu und du hast ein sehr sehr leises High-End System !


 
Ehrlich jetzt ?!?! die Lautstärke ist egal,höre nicht sehr gut. 

Aber umso besser 

@cold,sage ich ja ?!?! dann lieber die ??


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn dir Lautstärke wayne ist/ du Wakü machst, dann würd ich sie auf jeden Fall nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Für eine Wasserkühlung sollte es eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign sein, da du sonst wahrscheinlich keinen passenden Fullcover Kühler findest.
Um zu wissen, ob das PCB im Referenzdesign ist, kannst du hier schauen: CoolingConfigurator.com

*EDIT*: Die hat einen Stromturm, dann wird das wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Die Wakü lasse ich jetzt mal aussen vor,wird aber noch kommen.

Die Frage,die im Raum steht, soll ich die 680 der 670 vorziehen, da preislich auf einem Niveau?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn es nur um die Leistung geht, ja. Die Phantom ist aber nicht im Referenzdesign, von daher wird das mit einem Fullcover Kühler etwas schwierig. 
Außerdem ist sie lauter als die Gigabyte. Deshalb würde ich die 670 der 680 vorziehen. Aber es ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Moin Mädels ,

bin auch für die 670. Wenn die nicht mehr kann, gibt´s halt ne neue .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin Mädels ,
> 
> bin auch für die 670. Wenn die nicht mehr kann, gibt´s halt ne neue .


 
Servus 

Das gleiche kannste auch von der 680 sagen,bei dem Preis


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Jepp, der Preis ist heiss .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Ok,dann wird es die 680er 

Schon klasse,dass nen "guter-ist relativ" Gamingrechner so wenig kostet...


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Jepp, einer der günstigsten brauchbaren Gaming-PCs für relativ lächerliche 594,60,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fa03cbc1dce957bc31269b1706c3c649efdb76a485

Aus nem anderen Thread .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, einer der günstigsten brauchbaren Gaming-PCs für relativ lächerliche 594,60,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fa03cbc1dce957bc31269b1706c3c649efdb76a485
> 
> Aus nem anderen Thread .


 


Aber wie du schon sagtest, heute gekauft-morgen alt


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Jepp, nix ist für die Ewigkeit .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, nix ist für die Ewigkeit .


 
ausser bundeswehrkekse...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ausser bundeswehrkekse...


 
Und Herpes 

Oder BVB-FAN !!!! 

BTT^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn du so schlecht hörst, dann kann auch eine interne Wasserkühlung ins CM.

Deckel. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator 35182
Heck. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm 35264
Grafikkarte. EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlecht hörst, dann kann auch eine interne Wasserkühlung ins CM.
> 
> Deckel. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator 35182
> Heck. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm 35264
> Grafikkarte. EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke dir 

Wakü kommt...werde mich mal in das Thema reinlesen,schauen was mich erwartet


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Januar 2013)

cool 

Btw, gibts ein Tagebuch? =D


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> cool
> 
> Btw, gibts ein Tagebuch? =D


 
Vom Making-of- the Green Monster ??


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Januar 2013)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Yes, indeed!


 
Ich mache von jedem Bauteil ein Bild,wie ich es sabbernd in den Händen halte vor lauter Vorfreude 

Keine schlechte Idee


----------



## jUleZ_82 (16. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend 

Leider muss ich den Thread mal wieder auspacken,tut mir ja auch leid ^^

Folgendes:
Da ich ja vehement auf Kritik gestoßen bin; nicht nur hier, sondern auch Boardübergreifend bzgl. meiner Konfi, richte ich mich erneut an euch, um die Schlusskonfi, zu generieren.
Oder anders ausgedrückt; man hat mir die Augen geöffnet und eines besseren belehrt  -> Leistung vor Optik...

Deswegen wurde die Graka,dass Mobo/Gehäuse wieder durch bessere Komponenten ersetzt:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H Intel Z77 So.1155
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
Intel Core i7-3770K boxed
EKL Alpenföhn K2 /
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce
580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl

Monitor
ASUS VS248H

So i.O?
Frage zum Gehäuse: Ist das auch problemlos für´s OC geeignet,Temperaturtechnisch,Lüfter etc.?

Bitte nicht steinigen


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Board reicht auch das GA-Z77X-D3H, zum Spielen reichen ebenso 8GB völlig aus und der i5-3570K.

Netzteil reicht die 480 Watt Variante, ansonsten sieht das prima aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Januar 2013)

Die Konfiguration ist gut, mit dem R4 lässt sich übertakten. Wenn keine Schalldämmung gewünscht ist, kannst du dir mal das Fractal Design Arc oder das Bitfenix Shinobi XL anschauen. Die beiden sind von der Kühlung her etwas besser.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (25. Januar 2013)

So,meine Herren 

Möchte mich bei allen bedanken,die mir bei der Konfig. geholfen haben. War ja total problemlos  

Werde nach und nach ein paar Bilder posten, bzgl. der verbauten Teile und vlt. ein kleines Making-of 

Wünsche ein angenehmes Wochenende 

LG
Mike


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Januar 2013)

Jau, das R4 ist sehr gut zum ocen geeignet   . Ist das ein geiles Gehäuse, oder ist das ein geiles Gehäuse  ? Ich muss noch das Window meiner Sig hinzufügen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (25. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jau, das R4 ist sehr gut zum ocen geeignet   . Ist das ein geiles Gehäuse, oder ist das ein geiles Gehäuse  ? Ich muss noch das Window meiner Sig hinzufügen.


 
Qualitätsmäßig  
Da fällt mir nur ein...ich bevorzuge das kleine Schwarze  schlicht&elegant


----------

